# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Ti ponimaesh po Russki yazik?

## Mother Paper

What does that mean?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Nothing.

----------


## Mother Paper

> Nothing.

 Really? >.< Or do you think they spelled something wrong?

----------


## ST

"do you speak Russian?"

----------


## Mother Paper

> "do you speak Russian?"

 No.

----------


## Mother Paper

> Originally Posted by ST  "do you speak Russian?"   No.

 xD Oh, that's what it says?

----------


## Scorpio

This means "Do you understand Russian?" in very bad Russian.  ::  
(Correct question is either "Ты понимаешь русский язык?" or "Ты понимаешь по-русски?")

----------


## Propp

> This means "Do you understand Russian?" in very bad Russian.  
> (Correct question is either "Ты понимаешь русский язык?" or "Ты понимаешь по-русски?")

 Literally this means: 
"*Do yuo understand on rusian language?*"

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  This means "Do you understand Russian?" in very bad Russian.  
> (Correct question is either "Ты понимаешь русский язык?" or "Ты понимаешь по-русски?")   Literally this means: 
> "*Do yuo understand on rusian language?*"

 What?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## chaika

"Do yuo understand on rusian language?" 
very good match, with multiple problems and all.

----------

